# Στήλη ή στύλος;



## unique (Jan 12, 2014)

Όταν μια αναθηματική επιγραφή βρίσκεται πάνω σε έναν στύλο (που όμως έχει δημιουργηθεί γι αυτόν τον σκοπό), τι χρησιμοποιούμε "στήλη" ή "στύλος"; "στήλες του Ασόκα" ή "στύλοι του Ασόκα"; 
Το ίδιο ερώτημα και στην περίπτωση μιας "ανθρωπομορφικής στήλης". 
Το ίδιο στην περίπτωση της "στήλης της Ροζέτα"
(Συνήθως η στήλη υποδηλώνει ορθογώνια ή τετράγωνη πλάκα).


----------



## pidyo (Jan 12, 2014)

Στύλος αν είναι σε στύλο, στήλη αν είναι σε στήλη, προφανώς. Στύλοι του Ασόκα είναι προτιμότερο αν πρόκειται για αναφορά στο φέρον μνημείο, διατάγματα του Ασόκα είναι προτιμότερο αν η αναφορά είναι κυρίως στα κείμενα (τα οποία είχαν χαραχθεί και σε βράχους, στήλες και άλλου είδους υπόβαθρα).


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Για την πλάκα της Ροζέτας, που είναι στήλη (και stele στα αγγλικά, παρότι το αγγλικό όνομά της είναι Rosetta Stone), και είναι φανερό ότι δεν στηρίζει τίποτα (και μόνο καταχρηστικά λέγαμε κάποτε «οι στήλες του Ναού του Ολυμπίου Διός»· έχει πια διορθωθεί και πάει καιρός που δεν το έχω δει έτσι και βλέπω μόνο «οι στύλοι») συμφωνώ να γράφεται με ένα -τ- (ουπς, έφυγα από το θέμα μας), όχι με δύο όπως στη Βικιπαίδεια, μια και δεν είναι ελληνικό όνομα, αλλά κλινόταν πάντα και δεν έχει πάψει να κλίνεται. (Τώρα, ελπίζω να μη βρω στο ΛΝΕΓ καμιά _Ροζέττα_ δίπλα στην κοινή _ροζέτα_.)

Γενικώς θέλω οι στύλοι να στηρίζουν, οπότε για τα Pillars of Ashoka η πρώτη μου πρόταση είναι «*στήλες*» — αν ο σκοπός τους δεν ήταν να στηρίξουν αλλά να τιμήσουν με τις αναθηματικές επιγραφές.

(Χα, πρόλαβαν οι αρμόδιοι.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

ΟΚ, δεν έχουν αναθηματικές επιγραφές για να μπούμε στο δίλημμα μήπως φτιάξουμε τον όρο «αναθηματικοί στύλοι». 
Μένουμε λοιπόν στο _στύλοι_, που περιγράφει το σωληνόμορφο αντικείμενο σε σχέση με τη στήλη-πλάκα. Δεν πειράζει αν δεν στηρίζουν: έχουμε και το στύλο όπου δένουμε το σκύλο. Υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με τη «στήλη φωτιάς», βέβαια...


----------



## pidyo (Jan 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Γενικώς θέλω οι στύλοι να στηρίζουν, οπότε για τα Pillars of Ashoka η πρώτη μου πρόταση είναι «*στήλες*» — αν ο σκοπός τους δεν ήταν να στηρίξουν αλλά να τιμήσουν με τις αναθηματικές επιγραφές.



Πολύπλοκα φιλοσοφικά ζητήματα θέτεις. Δηλαδή ο στύλος που φιλοξενούσε τον Όσιο Συμεών τον Στυλίτη τί στήριζε; Μόνος του τον κατασκεύασε ο αυστηρός μοναχός, άρα εξ ορισμού δεν είχε ανωδομή άλλη από το σαρκίο του κατασκευαστή. Κι αν του αλλάξουμε τον στύλο σε στήλη τι θα κάνουμε με τ' όνομά του; Ο Όσιος Συμεών ο Στυλίτης που ζούσε πάνω σε μια στήλη;


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Κι εγώ βιάστηκα, αλλά κι εσύ βιάστηκες.



> Δεν πειράζει αν δεν στηρίζουν: έχουμε και το στύλο όπου δένουμε το σκύλο.


----------



## unique (Jan 12, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Earion (Jan 13, 2014)

Η Ροζέττα με δύο ταυ, συμφωνεί με τη Δαμιέττα και την Αλεξανδρέττα.

Την πρόταση μια και δεν είναι ελληνικό όνομα, αλλά κλινόταν πάντα και δεν έχει πάψει να κλίνεται, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς την καταθέτεις ως επιχείρημα υπέρ του ενός ταυ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2014)

...
Rosetta - Alan Price & Georgie Fame


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Earion said:


> Η Ροζέττα με δύο ταυ, συμφωνεί με τη Δαμιέττα και την Αλεξανδρέττα.
> 
> Την πρόταση μια και δεν είναι ελληνικό όνομα, αλλά κλινόταν πάντα και δεν έχει πάψει να κλίνεται, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς την καταθέτεις ως επιχείρημα υπέρ του ενός ταυ.



Στη συζήτηση για τις ετυμολογικές ορθογραφίες μια μεγάλη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην επίσημη ορθογραφία και τις ορθογραφίες του ΛΝΕΓ είναι οι δάνειες λέξεις της ελληνιστικής περιόδου. Εκεί βλέπουμε διαφορές όπως _μαντίλι, κελί_ σε σχέση με _μαντήλι, κελλί_. 

Η Βαλέττα, πρωτεύουσα της Μάλτας ή Μελίτης, μας είναι γνωστή από πολύ παλιά. Π.χ.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Lmo...dir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="Βαλέττα" Μάλτα&f=false
http://books.google.gr/books?id=33x...ir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="Βαλέττα" μελίτη&f=false

Είναι εξίσου ξένη με τη Ροζέττα. Έχει γίνει Βαλέτα. Όλα τα -έττα έγιναν τώρα -έτα, ακόμα και η Ιουλιέτα. Μένει να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με την Αλεξανδρέττα και τη Γαργαρέττα. 

Αυτή είναι η συζήτηση για το διπλό -τ-. Η κλίση είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Της Ιουλιέτας, της Βαλέτας, της Ροζέτας.


----------

